# So, this happened today



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

I figured those of you on here may be able to appreciate how absolutely hilarious this picture is!(; My little man, Bert, has learned that he can balance on his hind legs and took it upon himself today to do it repeatedly while we were putting up fences. It started with him reaching for a tall shrub, but by the end of the evening the silly little man was just standing up and bounding around for no reason whatsoever.

I knew there was a reason he belonged in this family!(;

I'll likely use this thread to post all of the silly photos I get of the two of them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha! I have a wether that does that too! Only he does it cause I taught him to do tricks and that was one of them..now he thinks if he just keeps jumping up he'll get a treat...silly dude XP So cute!!


----------



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

That is awesome! Too cute1


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is cute. We had one that would walk across her pen like that


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I love it ... I can't wait for kids!!!! Thanks for sharing that smile maker.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww that is way too cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....:lol: Perfect!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is stinkin hilarious


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. :laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He sure looks proud of himself! Cute little guy!


----------



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone! He's a funny guy, for sure. Loves being out an about and apparently hopping around two-legged.(;


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey guys look what I can do!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

That is so cute. I owned a goat when I was a teenager, and she used to dance like that for me all the time. It was so awesome. She actually used to walk me to the bus stop and meet me everyday when the bus dropped me off. my reason for getting back into goats. They are amazing, funny, creatures. Adorable!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

well im kinda jealous. the only trick my babies seem to know is to get a running start, jump up and kung fu my....... well you get the picture.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

He is SOOOO cute!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------

